# I need help with an EXO TERRA Light Unit!!



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought this Light unit, electronic terranium lamp controller that powers 2 uvb tubes. It says on the box - "max 2 X 40W", I used it to power 2 15W 10.0 uvb tubes and the unit burnt and melted after an hour. Did I do wrong?? Will I just get a replacement or....

If I get the unit that quotes "max 2 X 20W" Will this burn out if I use it to power these bulbs?? 

Any suggestions and help with this asap much appreciated:help:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Can I have a 10.0 on one and an 8.0 uvb tube on the other?


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

i have the vivilux one and had no probs with that. it is running 2 10.0 tubes 20 watts the unit is rated 35-40 watts max.
thinking yours must have been faulty i would take it back.
as for running one 8 and one 10 i dont think that would be a problem.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Sounds like yours is faulty, I'm using the 2x40W unit on 2 30W UV 2.0 Bulbs. I think you need to have 2 of the same bulbs though. May sya it on the box, can't remember. I'd seek a refund/replacement


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I had it plugged into a timer and then into an extension lead..

The light unit is a 13amp and so is the extension lead, it also had 2 heat bulbs of 60W connected...


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds like a faulty unit IMO. Now your job for tomorrow is to shout down the phone.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> Can I have a 10.0 on one and an 8.0 uvb tube on the other?


Exo-terra say you can have different bulbs on, they recommend the 10.0 UV and the 2.0 full spectrum, so you definitely can, faulty unit I say too!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a replacement yesterday, it seems to be doing fine. Must have been faulty..


----------

